# Spearmint EO



## Lindy (Jun 15, 2009)

I just bought some Spearmint EO - LOVE IT - my question is this....is it the same kind of irritant that Peppermint is?  I am so in love with this scent and want to use it in a soap.....


----------



## heyjude (Jun 15, 2009)

Lindy,

I love spearmint too.   
 I hope it's not an irritant, I would really like to buy some.

Do you mind sharing with me where you bought yours?

Jude


----------



## Lindy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Jude - I bought it from http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/details.asp?prodid=64630&cat=933&path=93,933.  It smells absolutely divine!!!  I already put it into a cream to use as aromatherapy - so far it doesn't irritate but I could just be lucky on this one.....


----------



## heyjude (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, Lindy.
Using it in a cream for aromatherapy sounds wonderful!!

 

Jude


----------



## Lindy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about making some Perfume Creams - gotta play with that one and see what I can come up with....


----------



## KSL (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking of putting some in a lotion bar..


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

It is really nice in lotion bars / tarts . I love the scent of spearmint. 

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Jun 17, 2009)

I was also thinking of adding some menthol liquid for the cooling effect.. you know.. for sore muscles.. (I think I posted that somewhere else too, lol)


----------



## krissy (Jun 17, 2009)

i used spearmint and rosemary in my green and cream castile and the smell is great and i have been using the soap with no tingle or anything like peppermint has done before.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you!  I really love this scent too - yup, going to have to make some soap with it and some lotion bars......it's good to know it is less irrating than peppermint....


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 19, 2009)

KSL said:
			
		

> I was also thinking of adding some menthol liquid for the cooling effect.. you know.. for sore muscles.. (I think I posted that somewhere else too, lol)



You need very, very little of menthol. It's very strong.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

No tingle with spearmint. I use it in a spa bar that's just so fresh smelling.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 30, 2009)

..


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 30, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> mandolyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use .7 oz per lb of oils with EO's. My spa bar doesn't have salt, it's just my scent blend that reminds me of ocean breezes - fresh & clean smelling. I should try it with salt, though. Some day!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 1, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Thanks mandolyn .. Your bars sound lovely!



You're welcome & thanks. It's one of my best sellers. I did bath salts to match, but they didn't sell. My customers say they don't have time to soak in a tub!


----------

